# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Neusspray net begonnen

## Clockw0rk Pirate

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zat op deze site vanwege een vriendin die aan anorexia lijdt en ik zocht voor meer informatie. Ik belande ook op het verslavings subtopic en mij viel op hoeveel mensen aan de neusspray zaten. Uit mezelf begin ik niet met veel mensen een gesprek en moet altijd moeite doen om met mensen een gedeelt ondewerp van interesse vinden en dat zetten me aan het denken. Ik ben nu al drie weken aan de neusspray en het helpt me echt met mensen te praten. Ik heb nog niet veel bijverschijnselen en ik denk erover om er mee door te gaan want de voordelen wegen nu tegen de nadelen op. Is er iemand in dezelfde situatie?

----------


## LindaBeee

Ha Clockwork Pirate, ik begrijp je vraag eigenlijk niet zo goed. Je zegt dat het gebruik van neusspray je helpt om met mensen te praten. Hoe dan? 
Groetjes, Linda

----------


## rachke

Hoi,

Ik kan alleen maar zeggen, blijf van die rommel af, ik ben er al 13 jaar aan verslaafd en hopelijk na gebruik van de airmax er vanaf....

groetjes

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------

